
24 Days of PureScript - jasim
https://gist.github.com/paf31/8e9177b20ee920480fbc
======
purescript
This is from 2014. Here is the 2016 version:
[https://github.com/paf31/24-days-of-
purescript-2016](https://github.com/paf31/24-days-of-purescript-2016)

